# Remise en etat Mac SE/30 OS 7.5.3



## cfrancois (29 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord je vous previens que je suis completement novice sur Mac, toutes mes excuses si ce que je demande est balo mais je n'ai pas trouvé de reponse à mon probleme.

Je viens de recuperer un Mac SE/30 qui semble fonctionner si ce n'est que le Systeme d'exploitation ne se lance pas, je m'explique, après le processus de boot, je me retrouve avec un ecran gris et une disquette avec un point d'interrogation au milieu le tout sans bureau et sans possibilité de ne rien faire si ce n'est redemarrer ... eternellement ...

Donc je me suis mis en tete de reinstaller MacOS, apres kk recherche MacOS7.5.3 semble comptabible, je le telecharge 17 fichiers d'images ou d'archives au format part.bin pour disquette 3'1/2 ... et la je bloque je n'ai pas d'OS 7.1 ni autre pour pouvoir double cliquer sur les fichiers pour faire la mise à jour, et je ne sais pas comment créer et rendre bootable mes disquettes ...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

PS : Le Mac etant une recup je n'ai aucune disquette Mac 
PS : Merci de me depanner avec ce que j'ai mes outils c'est à diure Linux ou Windows


----------



## the-monk (29 Août 2005)

Salut

j'ai pas beaucoup d'experience sous mac, mais j'ai longtemp utiliser un mac se (doit toujours en avoir 2 ou 3 dans mon grenier :rateau

Un problème possible pour expliquer que l'os ne se lance  pas est que le disque dur à du mal à se lancer, au bout d'un moment tout les se qu'on à eu chez moi présentait ce problème, la solution était de lui mettre des claques  :rose: je m'explique, le taper ( pas trop fort quand même) sur le coté la plus part du temps ça suffisait à daire qu'il se lance.

essaye on ne sait jamais


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

essaye en lisant  ça


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Août 2005)

Une recherche sur MacG n'aurait pas fait de mal :sleep:

Sinon le point d'interrogation ? c'est ici


----------



## cfrancois (29 Août 2005)

Comme je l'ai preciser mes recherches n'ont pas abouties.

Pour le lien sur le point d'interrogation cela concerne mac OS 9, je dois avoir une version 7 sur mon mac SE et je possede pas de disquette ni de cdrom (ni de lecteur d'ailleurs) pour booter dessus. 

En ce qui concerne la procedure de reinstallation complete je n'ai pas trouvé d'outils tiers pour créer mes disquettes de boot .....

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## grig (30 Août 2005)

il y a HFVExplorer pour formater des disquettes Mac sur un PC, à cette adresse:
http://www.landolinks.com/index.cfm/Utilities_File_Management-HFVExplorer


----------



## grig (30 Août 2005)

autant pour moi, le lien est mort, voici une bonne adresse
http://www.download.de/downloads/d_beitrag_8790990.html?tid1=15359&tid2=17640


----------



## cfrancois (30 Août 2005)

Bon on avance doucement, j'ai télécharger le logiciel, et effectivement il semble ecrire au format Mac, mais le probleme c'est qu'apres avoir ecrit sur disquette le fichier F-System_7.5.3-01of17.smi.bin la disquette est ejecté du mac si tot qu'il accede à celle ci. 

La chose aurait été trop facile, je pense qu'il faudrait deja que je decompresse le fichier comme indiqué sur la notice puis ecrire le contenu sur la disquette.

Mon probleme comment decompresser les formats .smi.bin et .part.bin depuis un PC, y a t'il des outils.

Merci encore pour votre aide.

PS : j'ai essayer de brusquer un peu le mac come conseillé plus haut mais ca ne marche pas plus, j'en ai profiter pour ouvrir la bete et verifier les connexions des nappes, topujours ma disquette avec le point d'interrogation


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

cfrancois a dit:
			
		

> Bon on avance doucement, j'ai télécharger le logiciel, et effectivement il semble ecrire au format Mac, mais le probleme c'est qu'apres avoir ecrit sur disquette le fichier F-System_7.5.3-01of17.smi.bin la disquette est ejecté du mac si tot qu'il accede à celle ci.



De mémoire, sur le SE30, lorsque tu le mets en marche avec une disquette dedans, il l'éjecte. Tu la repousses aussitôt dans le lecteur, et si la disquette est valide, il démarre dessus.


----------



## cfrancois (2 Septembre 2005)

J'ai insisté en repoussant la disquette dans le lecteur, et la tetu qu'il est il a ressorti ma disquette, j'ai insisté 2 3 fois mais il a fini par avoir gain de cause : resultat la disquette au milieu de monb ecran n'a plus un ? mais un x, ca sent pas la disquette bootable.

J'en reviens donc a : est ce que kk1 connait un outil PC capable de decompresser les fichier sim.bin et part.bin

Merci

Cedric


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

cfrancois a dit:
			
		

> J'ai insisté en repoussant la disquette dans le lecteur, et la tetu qu'il est il a ressorti ma disquette, j'ai insisté 2 3 fois mais il a fini par avoir gain de cause : resultat la disquette au milieu de monb ecran n'a plus un ? mais un x, ca sent pas la disquette bootable.
> 
> J'en reviens donc a : est ce que kk1 connait un outil PC capable de decompresser les fichier sim.bin et part.bin
> 
> ...



Ben déjà, faire écrire une disquette Mac à un PC, c'est faisable, mais tout juste, alors, bootable, en plus ! L'idéal, ce serait de faire faire ça par une de tes relations équipée d'un Mac avec lecteur de disquettes, si tu connais pas, dis nous dans quel coin tu es, on verra si un membre de MacGe proche de toi géographiquement peut te dépanner !


----------



## cfrancois (2 Septembre 2005)

ouais je pense que je vais faire comme ca depuis un mac

Merci a tous

Cedric


----------



## brancat (4 Septembre 2005)

Donne moi ton adresse mail par MP, je devrais pouvoir te tirer d'affaire.


----------

